# My Fire updated yesterday



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm now showing version 7.2.2. Did anyone else get this? I thought I was all up to date already.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

My (original) Fire updated late last night.  But I hadn't been on my Fire for a while prior to last night, so I thought I was just getting an update after having been off the Fire for so long.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This apparently came out in the last day or two; it adds Swype characteristics to the keyboard and other features, plus it also allows you to use the camera to take still pictures--go to the Photos tab and click on the camera icon.

This is good for quick photos; go to the Fire HD Camera App thread for more information. And the Fire Free App of the Day thread for a nice free photo editing app.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm still on 8.13; maybe today..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think this is for the 7" to 7.2.2

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to clarify, the recent update discussed here is for the 7" Fire.

For the 8.9", the latest version is 8.1.3
For the 7" HD, the latest version is 7.2.2
For the Fire 2nd Gen, it's 10.2.3
For the Fire 1st Gen, it's 6.3.1

For the current updates and information, go to this link.

To check your firmware version, on the 8.9", swipe down to get the settings > More > Device > About. The other Fires will be something similar. On the original Fire, tap on the gear in the upper right hand corner.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I figured there had been an overnight update, since I noticed major differences yesterday morning with the keyboard appearance and operation. I even started a thread on it. I haven't figured out all of the differences yet, but they're noticeable right off the bat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And. . . .apparently there's been another.  The current version showed per Amazon is 7.2.3. . . I just checked and that's what I have.  Presumably it's just bug fixes.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I also have 7.2.3 though I hadn't noticed it updating - must have been overnight. 

I think they're much faster at sending out automatic updates to everyone than they used to be, for both the Fires and the e-ink devices - there was a time when I first had Kindles that I almost always had to update manually because I'd still be waiting for an update a week after other people had it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I also have 7.2.3 though I hadn't noticed it updating - must have been overnight.
> 
> I think they're much faster at sending out automatic updates to everyone than they used to be, for both the Fires and the e-ink devices - there was a time when I first had Kindles that I almost always had to update manually because I'd still be waiting for an update a week after other people had it.


I think it has to do with being able to send them via WiFi. When all there was was 3G, lots of people kept wireless off because, if you weren't in an area with good signal -- and even sometimes if you were -- it could really drain the battery. Seems like the drain is much less for WiFi so more people just leave it on. AND, because more devices are WiFi, and it doesn't really cost Amazon anything to send it, they push it more often. But with the 3G they'd push it a couple of times and if your device was off when they pinged it, you didn't get it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My Fire HD 8.9" 4G updated today to 8.1.4.  

This software update will add the option to subscribe to Kindle FreeTime Unlimited on your Kindle Fire HD 8.9". For more information about Kindle Freetime Unlimited, see www.amazon.com/kindlefreetimeunlimited. This software update also includes performance and feature improvements for the Kindle Fire HD 8.9".

So, I don't use FreeTime but I know people do and no idea what performance and feature improvements will be so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's at 8.1.4, no idea when it updated. Here's what the update does:


> We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Fire HD 8.9". The software update will be delivered automatically via wireless.
> 
> This software update will add the option to subscribe to Kindle FreeTime Unlimited on your Kindle Fire HD 8.9". For more information about Kindle Freetime Unlimited, see www.amazon.com/kindlefreetimeunlimited. This software update also includes performance and feature improvements for the Kindle Fire HD 8.9".


This is an update for the 8.9 inch Fires. To read about it or to manually update yours, go to the web page.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm at 8.1.3

But. . . .my battery was at around 20% and the info at Betsy's link indicates it likes a full charge.  So it's plugged in now.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

8.1.4 here


----------



## theruleslawyer (Dec 18, 2012)

I got 8.1.4 pushed yesterday. Other than breaking root, I didn't notice much difference. Luckily the same root procedure still works.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

theruleslawyer said:


> I got 8.1.4 pushed yesterday. Other than breaking root, I didn't notice much difference. Luckily the same root procedure still works.


sigh, I wish someone would come up w/ an easier root method. Weird--I got the update (not sure when) and my Play store and apps are all still working.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had gone to the dentist to have my teeth cleaned and then made an appt for June and entered it in Calengoo but neglected to save it..  

Later when I  opened the cover, Calengoo was still waiting for me to save.  I saved.. then  tried another app and it hung and went to the Kindle Fire display and then came back so I thought, hmm.. went and checked and sure enough it had updated.  Loved that is let me update  the calendar app first.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm.. the only change I notice is that my Calengoo app is now saying I must have wifi to update.. not happy with that.  I had just signed up for a lunch in January and wanted to enter it, so it would synch later with home calendar.. had to sit down and figure out how to turn on the 4G, which I sure don't want to keep on all the time.  But the upside is that worked smoothly.


----------

